# Wrecker (LED)



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I built 3 Days of Thunder NASCAR kits for my Hobby dealer and in trade he gave me the REVELL Will Do kit. I cant build a model with out stepping it up to the next level so here's some pics of where I'm at.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Those are some good lookin' "Chicken Lights" man! NICE job! NO truck that size should go nekkid without 'em!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Nice job!!! Are you going to add the light bar to the roof as well?


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I am waiting on the flasher LED's to put on the top of the boom. Will be adding 6 more 1.5mm LED marker lights behind the front wheel wells today.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweet, can't wait to see this completed.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

That's AWESOME work!


----------



## RCDave911 (Mar 8, 2014)

I just found this forum a few months ago, I see you have been here awhile. Wrecker is looking good, I bet you can put about 80 led's on there! Did you ever use the fiberoptics?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I've always had a soft spot for tow trucks for some reason, and this one is awesome! Great job on the lights!


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

RCDave911 said:


> I just found this forum a few months ago, I see you have been here awhile. Wrecker is looking good, I bet you can put about 80 led's on there! Did you ever use the fiberoptics?


Yes, I used them for the bullet lights but the 5mm yellow LED isn't bright enough, should have used a white one.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I finally got the LED's in for the boom. Here's a video of how I set them up.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's another video.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

I really like the light bar, great job on it all!!!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

That is just too cool... awesome work!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I once did an old AMT-Ertl International that had interior lighting and played a CB on the inside of the truck that also had hi and lo beam headlights, and even working turn signals! Sadly that unit was lost in a move that a box fell and it shattered the truck to pieces, I coulda crapped my pants as the parts flew all over the place in 2 rooms! But what was lost so so bad....I just said to heck with it, I'll do something like that again I'm sure, this was 8 years ago!

So seeing this, gives me some hope to do it again, only the next time, I want one of the Italleri (Spelling) Western Star 4959 units that dates to 1989 (Year of truck it represents) and then I find one, yep, I'll be doing it all over again, only this time, it be done with LEDs as I used grain of rice bulbs the last time! 

NICE work!


----------

